
Show HN: My project helps you create kick ass mobile sites - Concours
http://www.mobilova.com/
======
bane
Lots of unnecessarily harsh comments for what _could_ be a cool idea.

He's doing a "Show HN" to get some feedback. Maybe we could all be a bit more
constructive? Calling somebody's work a "joke" or an april fools prank isn't
really all that nice. There's plenty of other places than HN I can go to watch
somebody's work get needlessly trashed.

I agree his stuff needs work, but I bet all of our projects (for those that
have actually _made_ something) needs some level of work.

The vitriol here is kinda toxic, take a chill pill people.

------
Construct
I'm 99% sure this site is some sort of parody or joke.

After all, this is what it looks like on my iPhone:
<http://i.imgur.com/KNqzy.png>

And searching 'TechCrunch' for 'Mobilova' returns zero results, despite
Mobilova's claim that they were featured on TechCrunch.

~~~
Concours
nope, it's not, I miss that bug, it's due to the sidefloating button, fixing
it right away, thanks for pointing out.

~~~
joshuamerrill
You absolutely need to remove the TechCrunch and KillerStartups logos if
indeed they have not reviewed you. It's highly misleading to your users and an
abuse of their brand.

In addition, the testimonials each have New York Times icon logos next to
them. This doesn't add credibility; it's obvious the New York Times didn't
write those reviews.

~~~
Concours
maybe you are wrong about Techcrunch and Killerstartup not reviewing me, maybe
you just miss the reviews...well, as for the testimonials, for me, it's indeed
obvious that the New York times didn't write them as well, as it is for you,
so I don't get why "it's misleading", could you please elaborate?

Check Techcrunck UK , and look for GmbhNews: Old Brand. Check Killerstartup,
and look for GmbhNews: Old Brand

Check the press section, you will find some of those infos. Thanks for your
great feedbck, I'll create new facvicon, I wasn't aware that those favicons
are exclusively NYT favicons (it's a suggestion of the designer)

~~~
joeyespo
Could you link to the reviews from your site? Preferably directly from the "As
Featured In" banners. That way there's absolutely no question. No doubt.
Credibility can be proven without requiring a search or investigative
discussions on HN.

------
pavel_lishin
Watched the video, some complaints.

* Your video says "GMBH", but your website says "MOBIlova".

* "Remote the dots" and "remove the domain" do not make it at all obvious that you mean the TLD.

* The worst thing, though, is that you didn't show us what happens once you hit "MOBILIZE." Does Mobilova then host a mobile version of the site? Do I get a static list of files? What's the point of the category dropdown?

I tried it out, using BoingBoing as an example. It took me to a page that
says: "Thank you very much for trying us. Your submission will be reviewed,
and should be added shortly if accepted, meanwhile add following code in your
site header or template, to take full control of your mobile site"

If accepted? What? I literally have no idea what's going on. What happened to
less than two minutes?

~~~
Concours
Thanks for the great feedback pavel, The Video is a bit outdated and I'm still
tweaking the new one. (GMBH is the old brand) working to fix that, when you
hit mobilize now, there are two options, a mobile webapps is created in the
choosen category and listed in the mobile portal <http://www.nicezine.com> ,
I'll add a description at the front page to make it clear.

The second option that we offers is based on stylesheets, that's the option
with the floating tab, if you use it, we'll create a mobile stylesheet and
host it on Amazon S3 /and backup on Google storage , and send you the link for
media query linking. Working to get all these infos on the front page now. As
for remove the dots, I'm a bit concern that, non techie folks don't know what
TLD means, do you have any other alternative suggestion? Thanks

~~~
jmcannon
Use javascript to automatically extract this information from the URL that
they enter.

------
BobPalmer
Renders poorly in Firefox 6 (Yes, Firefox 6 not IE 6). There's a weird
floating half-cut off artifact that says something about 'ustom mobile
site'...

Advice. If your service is centered around the generation of quality content
formatting for other people's sites, better make sure your own house is in
order first (both on mobile and in modern browsers). Otherwise it's like
buying cabinets from a carpenter who conspired to already cut off half of his
fingers and both of his thumbs.

------
gryzzly
Please, hire a designer. Also “create and monetize your mobile website in less
than 2 mins for all phones.It's free to start.” – please, insert space after
“all phones.”

~~~
Concours
fixing the text issue, thanks. What's wrong with the design?

~~~
mattmanser
It's amateur hour. Some basics:

    
    
      All the shades of yellow are subtly different
      The font sizes are all over the place
      The fonts themselves are all different, you seem to be using 4 different ones
      Whitespace proportions are wrong
      The red and the yellow don't compliment each other
      The shading effect in the red looks horrible
      What the hell is going on in the footer?
      Why are there full stops after people's names in the quotes?
      The embedded video has a higher z-index than the form for creating the mobile site
      

Also the video is downright insulting too. Your target market seriously don't
know what an iPhone or an App looks like? Or how to fill out a form?

------
bdickason
Could you accomplish this by just starting with the URL as your first step? #1
- Enter your URL, then if you like what you see, enter your email, etc.

I didn't give it a try because the signup form looked daunting.

------
JarekS
Your site doesn't work on mobile safari Techcrunch has never heard of you Link
to your blog doesn't work... I could go on like this forever...

~~~
Concours
Got the bug info , I've tested the site so far in a simulator and it looks
good (my mistake was to not check it on an iPhone after adding some UI related
features), working on it to fix those bugs. As for TechCrunch , you mean you
couldn't find my link on TechCrunch? You shoudl try TechCrunhc Europe
(TechCrunch UK)...with the old branding: GmbhNews , thanks for your feedback,
fixing all the bugs, and don't hesitate to share any other bugs/issues you
find.

------
swatthatfly
As others have pointed out you have a lot of work to do on your own site. Re-
size the browser on your desktop an see if you notice anything that strikes
you as odd. Hint: your design breaks apart. Mobile phones have a small screen
so you must be able to re-size it seamlessly, before you can sell a web to
mobile solution .

------
matttah
Keeps crashing my iPhone browser ironically

------
huhtenberg
Is this what I am supposed to see - <http://i54.tinypic.com/ibkkt2.png> ? This
hardly relates well to anything "kick ass".

------
startupcto
Fix your own site first if you are serious. It doesn't look that awesome btw.

------
suking
$10/mo for that joke - come on.

------
evertonfuller
April Fools' Days is a few months off yet.

Post again then?

------
BasDirks
What's up with all these people who "JUST SHIP" and are shit at everything
they do?

